# hd4650 vs 8800gt



## marsbars162

which is better hd4650 or 8800gt?


----------



## StrangleHold

A 8800/9800gt


----------



## CardboardSword

Yeah, no contest. 8800GT hands down. 9800GT is pretty much identical to the 8800GT if that helps anything, hence the grouping together.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Yeah, the HD 4650 would sit between the 9500GT and 9600GT if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## marsbars162

but the hd4650 has faster core clock and more stream processors


----------



## Irishwhistle

The 8800GT beats the 4670 in benchmarks, so you can imagine that it'd be a good deal better than the 4650.


----------



## lovely?

marsbars162 said:


> but the hd4650 has faster core clock and more stream processors



AMD and Nvidia use COMPLETELY different processor types in their cores. stream processors means absolutely nothing.


----------

